
The F-35 Is One of the 5 Worst Fighter Jets Ever Made - Alupis
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/f-35-one-5-worst-fighter-jets-ever-made-44507
======
bediger4000
I think they're comparing the F35 to other fighters on the wrong basis.

"The F-35 is a case of massive over ambition to develop one base airframe that
can be adapted to replace half-dozen specialized jets. The result is an
expensive jack-of-all-trades, but a master of none."

Who says the program was to solely to develop fighters that can outmatch J-20s
(or Su-29s or whatever)? Maybe the point of the program is to funnel money out
of The Pentagon, and making a fighter is only a second-order effect? Nobody
can know, given compartmented, classified knowledge.

